# Sharpening a Sorby Spindlemaster



## latelearner (Jan 7, 2010)

The paperwork that came with this tool says to sharpen the flat side. Does this mean sliding across a honing stone or do you use a grinding wheel. The tool was a gift and I don't want to ruin it.


----------



## Whaler (Jan 7, 2010)

I use a flat bench stone on mine.


----------



## Penl8the (Jan 7, 2010)

Go to http://www.robert-sorby.co.uk/
Then click on Product Lines
Click on Woodturning Tools
Click on Spindlemaster

You can download a short video on using this tool and sharpening with small diamond file.

And that's what I have been doing.


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 7, 2010)

I missed the movie----been sharpening mine with a grinder---just like everything else.


----------



## mickr (Jan 8, 2010)

you "sharpen" the FLAT TOP..not the underside


----------



## Fred (Jan 8, 2010)

Use a flat diamond plate type. It doesn't take much to bring the edge back if you try and keep it clean and sharp with each use.


----------

